# anyone else starting to hate nookazon



## mightyenites (Jun 23, 2020)

i feel like the players over there are way more rude and distrustful compared to on this site.... prices are insane and people are just so greedy, it makes me sad. the community getting bigger bc of new horizons is a double edged sword, i guess


----------



## Deliquate (Jun 23, 2020)

_Starting_ to hate? There was never a time when I liked it. 

I've used Nookazon when I want something REALLY specific. It only works when you offer trades that are wildly unfair. When I'm desperate for something REALLY specific I don't care, otherwise ugh no thanks.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 23, 2020)

i never really liked it tbh. i've had like 2 transactions there that went through   i'm always better off trading here, even twitter has more reasonable trades


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

i’ve never liked it and based off of the things i’ve heard about it, i would never use it ;u;


----------



## LeafyWeafy (Jun 23, 2020)

Nookazon feels like a side thing. I'll throw some extra stuff and just link my wishlist, I may get some people here or there. But, nothing to focus on.

The atmosphere of Nookazon is what you would expect, its a service. You have something and I want to buy it, or vice versa and I like that for Nookazon. I don't care about community or anything when I go there and I think that's okay. 

For community I join the forum sites and the discord and if I really need an item asap I have an easier time looking at the discord or random pages on reddit. I can appreciate Nookazon for what it is, casual selling. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 23, 2020)

I thought about using it when I first got the game but all the villagers were too expensive for me.


----------



## thedragmeme (Jun 23, 2020)

The people on Nookazon(unfortunately) seem to have fewer brain cells than I do. I can't count how many times people try to scam me or offer things in exchange that aren't even on my wishlist and try to convince me that it was. You can find the on occasion gem but you can kinda tell they're from tbt anyways lmao


----------



## OiGuessWho (Jun 23, 2020)

It's much nicer on this site. And you can casually sell here, for better prices and have a nice time while you're at it.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2020)

what are some examples of the unfair and overpriced offers over there?


----------



## thedragmeme (Jun 23, 2020)

tokkio said:


> what are some examples of the unfair and overpriced offers over there?


Give me like 3 minutes and I can get you a load of examples lmfaooooo


----------



## mightyenites (Jun 23, 2020)

Deliquate said:


> _Starting_ to hate? There was never a time when I liked it.
> 
> I've used Nookazon when I want something REALLY specific. It only works when you offer trades that are wildly unfair. When I'm desperate for something REALLY specific I don't care, otherwise ugh no thanks.


yeah like i offered someone 4 nmt for (1) streetlamp and they told me that was too low 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020



tokkio said:


> what are some examples of the unfair and overpriced offers over there?





tokkio said:


> what are some examples of the unfair and overpriced offers over there?


i said it down below before i saw yours but someone told me 4 nmt for 1 streetlamp was too low, also some diys go for well over 2 million bells. if you don't offer way over what an item is worth people don't accept a trade most of the time


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 23, 2020)

mightyenites said:


> yeah like i offered someone 4 nmt for (1) streetlamp and they told me that was too low
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020
> 
> ...



mess.
me with a shower booth that i just ended up cataloging here.


----------



## LeafyWeafy (Jun 23, 2020)

mightyenites said:


> yeah like i offered someone 4 nmt for (1) streetlamp and they told me that was too low
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020
> 
> ...



It's what to expect in a community market. I've gotten jaded playing other games, you either play like them and work the market, or back out knowing it isn't that worth it. 

I decided my time in the rl wasn't as important so I spend a good week doing the stalk market, got crazy amounts of money and NMT, but lots of hours lost to the game. Those were rough days, glad I'm over with it T_T


----------



## loveclove (Jun 23, 2020)

I prefer this forum but it's slowing down so I may need to use nookazon now


----------



## thedragmeme (Jun 23, 2020)

In case anybody wants a visual representation of Nookazon: This user wants the listed items in EXCHANGE for doing basic tasks


----------



## LeafyWeafy (Jun 23, 2020)

thedragmeme said:


> In case anybody wants a visual representation of Nookazon: This user wants the listed items in EXCHANGE for doing basic tasks


Yeah no one can argue that person is crazy. No one should offer that or buy that, thats just bad all around for the game.


----------



## Mary (Jun 23, 2020)

I don’t use nookazon, and based on what people say I’m not interested in using it, either. I’m not trading much these days, anyway.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 23, 2020)

Never used it and never will based on what I've heard about it.


----------



## rezberri (Jun 23, 2020)

idk i remember when i first started hearing its name around places that it instantly left a sour taste in my mouth. ive never used it and i dont rly plan on it. id much rather trade & such with ppl here than any other place bc every other trading place just feels so anonymous to me, which imo isnt necessarily a good thing.


----------



## Deliquate (Jun 23, 2020)

An example: I needed two specific colors of rattan lamp to complete my rattan collection. Had no luck trading so I went to Nookazon. These lamps cost 1500 bells. I ended up paying (in item trades) about 70k for each one. Just wild. 

And lets not even mention when I decided I wanted a claw-foot tub.


----------



## pup (Jun 23, 2020)

idk if i'm just getting older but i rly prefer a slower more 1:1 community than something like nookazon. i totally get it's purpose, and that the trade off is the more chill & friendly vibe of a place like TBT. it definitely isn't how i like to enjoy animal crossing or online play. i'm glad spaces like TBT exist!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 23, 2020)

I only buy things if I'm having trouble finding it on here, same goes for listing, if no one on here is willing to buy it I just ask for offers and take whatever one comes first xD

Haven't had a bad transaction although I state to not message me on discord without offering on Nookazon first and someone still did it and when I kindly asked they make an offer on Nookazon they said they didn't have an account and then got mad at me and said my "service" is bad and blocked me xD


----------



## Velo (Jun 23, 2020)

I _tried _to use Nookazon once and it ended so disastrously lmao. Couldn't even buy the one simple thing I was looking for (just some basic crafting stuff). I thought it would just be a bit faster than here since the forums can get a bit crazy sometimes, but nope. Totally wasn't worth it. Kind of like the wild west on there pffft.


----------



## Madrox6 (Jun 23, 2020)

I've used Nookazon like.. twice. It was a really poor experience. Sometimes it was difficult to figure out what it was the seller wanted in return. Once I offered exactly what the seller listed - they denied my offer and immediately relisted the same item for a higher price. I don't want to bid on something that already feels overpriced.. it adds stress to what should be a relaxing game


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 23, 2020)

i've used it a couple of times to get specific items i wanted and had a good experience, but i heard that there's a lot of scammers there so i'm really wary and careful every time i use it.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 23, 2020)

I just got a heart attack because someone gave me the wrong color item

turns out the gods blessed me and it's customizable


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 23, 2020)

I only started using Nookazon recently since activity here has slowed down. It's not that bad there anymore from my experience so far. Yes, it's usually just a quick and go transactions, but I've run to one or two people there that were pretty kind and generous, giving me a bonus or letting me shop. Though, even activity there has slowed down from what I've heard. It's likely that most of the scammers and really shady folks moved on to other games. I've been able to do honest catalog trades there and none of my stuff has been stolen yet. It's just a matter of ignoring the very unreasonable prices and those with bad reviews. If someone tells me my offer is too low I just offer to someone else, it's their loss.

I'd still stick to here for things like Celeste, watering, shopping, etc. I prefer to interact with the community when it's visiting and helping others. Nookazon feels too hollow and distant for things like that.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jun 23, 2020)

I have used the Nookazon discord dozens and dozens of times for trades. I use it when I want something fast or want something gone fast. I actually like the community, but it's usually very much an in-and-out kind of thing. And yes, the prices can be insane. Any cherry-blossom recipe, mush lamps, or the bonsai shelf can sell for upwards of 30-60 NMTs. I bought 2 mush lamps for 3 NMTs each and I thought it was a pretty nice deal lol.

If you trade on there: FENCE OFF YOUR ISLAND!!!! This is such a huge deal. Fence off an area in front of your airport. Get a stall customized with a trading post sign and put it right outside. This will get rid of 99.9% of griefers. There have been multiple times where I trade and then afterwards, the other player sprints towards my stores/flowers only to realize that they are fenced off.

Make sure you have your game open if you trade. Don't wait too long to open your gates or ask people to hold stuff for you. If someone is providing something for free like Saharah, tip them 1-2 NMTs or something else. It's just the polite thing to do.

I wouldn't be scared to trade on there as long as you fence off your island and know about airplane mode. Also, keep in mind that there's a ton of little kids and teenagers on there too. I used to use the acnh-discussion a lot, but then I realized that most of the people on there are just 14 year olds who start drama. TBT is much better.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 23, 2020)

If anyone's looking for a different site I highly prefer villagerdb to nookazon.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020



rubyrubert said:


> I have used the Nookazon discord dozens and dozens of times for trades. I use it when I want something fast or want something gone fast. I actually like the community, but it's usually very much an in-and-out kind of thing. And yes, the prices can be insane. Any cherry-blossom recipe, mush lamps, or the bonsai shelf can sell for upwards of 30-60 NMTs. I bought 2 mush lamps for 3 NMTs each and I thought it was a pretty nice deal lol.
> 
> If you trade on there: FENCE OFF YOUR ISLAND!!!! This is such a huge deal. Fence off an area in front of your airport. Get a stall customized with a trading post sign and put it right outside. This will get rid of 99.9% of griefers. There have been multiple times where I trade and then afterwards, the other player sprints towards my stores/flowers only to realize that they are fenced off.
> 
> ...


I never thought about fencing off my island and am gonna do that with trades from now on. Thank you!


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 23, 2020)

Never used it. I like VillagerDB and that has everything I need anyway.


----------



## ZackFair77 (Jun 23, 2020)

Weird, I never had a bad transaction there and while some are greedy there are at least fair people there... I've met some nice people there, few of them even gave me some extra nmts... guess I got lucky with the people I've made transactions with there.


----------



## Pondo (Jun 23, 2020)

I honestly refuse to use it. It seems unfriendly and, if I’m being fair, the site is ugly. 

VillagerDB is better.


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 23, 2020)

I really wish the game included some type of trade by mail system, that way if things are slow or you can't meet up right then or you miss a notification, you can still trade. I much prefer this site, but it can be difficult to coincide and wait times can be long.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jun 23, 2020)

cocoacat said:


> I really wish the game included some type of trade by mail system, that way if things are slow or you can't meet up right then or you miss a notification, you can still trade. I much prefer this site, but it can be difficult to coincide and wait times can be long.


I know that would be kinda unprecedented to see in an AC game, but a trading booth would be nice or even trading by mail like you said. I just wish I could at least store my 32984902 DIYs :/


----------



## nyanicat (Jun 23, 2020)

I absolutely refuse to use Nookazon. I agree that it is way more greedy and toxic there.


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jun 23, 2020)

I think I have made three offers for items on Nookazon. One of them was someone who clearly had little understanding of the game or website (and was probably quite young) and so, went nowhere. The other two offers never got a response. Thus ended my interest in Nookazon. I've been able to get everything I'm after either here or on individual discord servers (Twitch streamers, Tortimers, etc).


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 23, 2020)

I deleted my account because whenever I made an offer, people wouldn't look at it for days. People are overcharging massively for everything there


----------



## tajikey (Jun 23, 2020)

I've got zero complaints about Nookazon. I don't go there looking to bag a steal, I go there looking for an item I really want. If a seller accepts my offer, then I got the item for what I was willing to pay. If they don't, so be it. As a seller, I've made bells hand over fist on fishing tourney items. I always click the "Accepting Offers" button, and each time an offer was made and accepted, the trade was fulfilled without issue.


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 23, 2020)

i don't mind it... they do giveaways on their discord too.


----------



## rianne (Jun 23, 2020)

/stares at thread title

Bold of you to assume I liked it initially.

But yeah, I echo other people’s statements that it’s a hit or miss with the site and I also am not a big fan of having to use another platform to complete a transaction. I had no desire to use the site after seeing the price ranges and a video tutorial about the process by a YTer.

With sites like here and Reddit, I have the PM option so I don’t have to switch between platforms or apps just to trade. The rating system here also suits my preferences. I’ve seen ratings on Nookazon that give five stars or one star but no short sentence explanation. I like to read reviews alongside star ratings. I guess it mirrors Amazon in that sense too. . .


----------



## mayortiffany (Jun 23, 2020)

Nookazon is a place to make trades and sales. The purpose of the site isn't to act as a community. I'm not really bothered if people are not as kind or polite over there, and it puts a lot of the pricing into perspective. People are looking to get the best price for their items, and they are absolutely not obligated to let go of their items for a price they're not willing to accept, just as you are absolutely not obligated to say yes to a ridiculous offer! 

It should also be noted that the most favourable offers (eg. the cheapest items) are likely to be snapped up very quickly on Nookazon, whereas the worst offers (eg. the most unreasonable) are likely to sit around for days because no one wants to offer on them! The really great thing about a site as busy as Nookazon is that you can find multiple offers to sift through. If you're patient, you'll be able to find a good seller and/or price.

I will say, I do prefer to stick to TBT for trading because I appreciate the community aspect of trading, and I prefer the in-depth feedback system we have. I think that that's missing from Nookazon, and what perhaps enables more scammers/griefers to be able to operate, because the repercussions for their actions aren't as bad. 

If I were to trade outside of TBT, I'd probably go through Discords, like Nookazon's discords. Things just move so much faster there. What I don't like about TBT is that trades can sometimes take a while to complete, especially if two people don't happen to be online at the same time.


----------



## psiJordan (Jun 23, 2020)

I’ve used Nookazon maybe about 10 times and they were all very nice and quick. I usually just watch the discord though, not really the site

also:: the economy is completely different there, as it’s full of users who are stacked with NMT so the prices that may seem extreme are more likely easily affordable for the frequent users


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 23, 2020)

So far I've been using it occasionally to find specific variants of furniture or fossils that I'm missing and have had an ok experience so far since I look for sellers with good ratings and I assume they are just clearing out their storage lol. Most of the furniture/fossils I bought were like 1 nook ticket each which I think is alright in terms of pricing. 
Although I have looked up a couple of statues and art pieces and the prices for those are pretty steep


----------



## sleepless (Jun 23, 2020)

i've never had an issue with nookazon tbh. in my experience, people are usually polite and leave reviews right after. sometimes i prefer it to tbt bc my threads on the nook's cranny forum tend to get drowned with how busy it gets.


----------



## Toasties (Jun 23, 2020)

I use Nookazon quite a lot, not just sell things but get specific items and helps me keep track of what I have and my wishlist. From personal experience not everyone is bad, you do meet some very nice people and I've even made a close friend when I was looking for Vivian for a friend. The prices can be crazy sadly but I try to be fair with my prices and don't pay for more than I think something is worth.

It's 50/50 for everyone, you'll either like it or hate it. The only real thing I dislike is seeing how much Raymond goes for and the amount of scammers there are. If you're buying furniture and stuff that is probably the better side of it?


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 23, 2020)

i personally didnt have an issue with nookazon, though i see why people hate it and i personally stopped using it cuz none of my stuff sold there anyways lol
i'll just stick to discord and tbt in terms of trading


----------



## Celinalia (Jun 23, 2020)

i never really used it because i went on there, saw the prices and was super shook. after that i heard some rumors so yeah i don't need that in my life. i only trade via this forum and nobody ever scammed me on here


----------



## Uffe (Jun 23, 2020)

I've been there but never made any trades or anything on that site. I saw a few prices that people wanted and it was just way too extreme for my liking, so I never bothered with it. I'd prefer trading here, anyway. I don't know about rating systems there, but at least I can see if I want to trade with a person on here or not based on how good their feedback is.


----------



## popstar (Jun 23, 2020)

i've made about 30 trades using nookazon, most of the time i have offered more than i usually would so that the offer would be accepted quickly and we could quickly trade, i've never been griefed and never had to fence around the airport, and a few times i've been given an extra gift too   i've also had one person come over to water my flowers and they were super kind, i would absolutely recommend reading reviews of the users before trading

it's been mostly positive for me and super easy to trade fast with people, i've made so much progress on my house interior because of nookazon! i would think of an item i need or might look nice while working on a specific room, get on nookazon and usually receive the item within 15 minutes

edit: the only time i ever felt anything negative about nookazon was when i visited a person to make a trade and saw on my flight over they had those hacked star fragment trees, i felt very uncomfortable to be on the island and during the trade even though the trader was friendly, i was afraid to be there


----------



## aloherna (Jun 23, 2020)

I’ve been using Nookazon more than the forums lately because Nookazon has higher activity. I do prefer the forums because the community here is so sweet and reasonable. I really just see Nookazon as a quick trade. It’s easy to find any specific thing you’re looking for but unfortunately most time you do have to offer way tooo much. I’ve never been scammed and I’ve done more than 40 trades on there for just about everything Villagers, DIYs, furniture, etc. I usually do read reviews of the persons profile before making offer or accepting an offer to be sure.


----------



## Rosaline (Jun 23, 2020)

my experience with nookazon has mostly been a disaster :/ between people not responding after i've messaged them (which i get, the platform is difficult to get notifications on), to trades being cancelled, to having a seller tell me "sorry i reset my island hahaha" after i had waited two days to trade with them? i much prefer forums like TBT or other groups, i find them to be much more friendly, responsive, and less greedy than sites like nookazon.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 23, 2020)

Obviously I am biased since I co-created VillagerDB, but I think the Nookazon community can be quite toxic. When we created VillagerDB we wanted to allow users to simplify trading within their own communities, such as TBT and Animal Crossing trading subreddits. This way you can trade with people you know and trust in your own community but still have the convenience of an external tool. There are a few other great sites out there too!


----------



## TheRevienne (Jun 23, 2020)

I stopped using Nookazon properly a while ago, being scammed for items (I knew they were overpriced, so my own stupid fault really...), people ignoring you, declining trades for ridiculous higher offers, the list goes on and on, and is seemingly never ending... :L


----------



## Shukie_Bunfox (Jun 23, 2020)

Nookazon is a double edged sword. 
Depending what you want, you CAN get decent deals on stuff. 

I managed to get a dreamie, Reneigh for 25NMT on nookazon, vs having to try to find her myself, which was neat!

However, certain things like.. Weirdly, Nook Mile Shopping items (In the various color varients) can get absurd. 
Sought-after lighthouse colors sell for 12NMT, when it only costs, what....4000miles? 2NMT equiv? 

So yea, theres some BS price gauging happening, for sure. 

But, i will say, i've done... about 100 trades (Mostly selling off spare flowers now, the rain is destroying my town with all the extra flowers)
And in all that, i've had ONE person who tried to pull a fast one on me. 

I cant say i've been involved with the "Community" as a whole, but i've seen enough from their discord of people charging absurd prices just to step food on their islands... whether its to see celeste, shop at their shops, sell turnips, whatever. 
Theres deffinately some greedy turds on there, but the same could be said about anywhere really (Unless a platform speciflcy has rules in place against charging entry fee's)

But I do like nookazon's layout, and think its handy as heck for getting the odd item here or there that i need for a project.


----------



## marea (Jun 23, 2020)

It has more users, no? Maybe that playes a part on why you are finding more people of that type there, because tons of all kinds of people are using it. I never trade outside of this forum and it was like this too in nl, but i helped my brother set up a trade in another site and it went really well.


----------



## Tiffany (Jun 23, 2020)

I haven't tried to buy/sell anything on there. My friend got me to make a profile on there and we made wish lists so we can each see what the other is looking for. Then if we come across any of the items we just mail them to each other. I will say that as I made my wish list I did feel that things were extremely overpriced for what I saw. This site is so much better.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jun 23, 2020)

I donno, I've never had any bad experiences on Nookazon, but that's just me. I offer all my stuff for 1 NMT each, no matter what, and I seem to get a lot of people quickly picking up my things that way. All of the people I've traded with have been super nice and kind, and I've had no scammers, even when I was buying things. 

It's like the Pokemon GTS: there's a lot of good trades, but the ones that are decent get taken really quickly, leaving only the ridiculous trades up to rot. 

Also: when people have offers up asking for multiple things, it's usually read as THIS or THAT, not all of them for that one item/villager. 
An example: person offers raymond for 1xgarbage pail, 1xgarbage heap wall, 1xgarbage heap flooring. That price is almost always read as one garbage pail, OR one garbage heap wall, OR one garbage heap flooring.


----------



## mightyenites (Jun 23, 2020)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I only buy things if I'm having trouble finding it on here, same goes for listing, if no one on here is willing to buy it I just ask for offers and take whatever one comes first xD
> 
> Haven't had a bad transaction although I state to not message me on discord without offering on Nookazon first and someone still did it and when I kindly asked they make an offer on Nookazon they said they didn't have an account and then got mad at me and said my "service" is bad and blocked me xD


your "service"?! youre not a retail worker we're playing a goddamn talking animal game  what the hell man


----------



## Imbri (Jun 23, 2020)

I only use Nookazon to see what items look like and the variants. I don't shop there at all.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 23, 2020)

I have used it for a couple of quick trades. To be honest, I'm not exactly a big fan of the format of having a large number of "make an offer"s for the same item being thrown at you; it's difficult to make so many offers at once, especially if you need an item on short notice. I think an advantage of having a message-board style is that the threads at the top are very likely to give you a fast response; that isn't necessarily guaranteed with Nookazon.

There's several other issues I have with the platform, but overall, it's okay, I guess.


----------



## natakazam (Jun 23, 2020)

hellsite imo. i was selling some rusted parts on their discord and this girl messaged me asking what i wanted, and i told her i was looking for NMT. she told me “it just makes a robot, i just bought two for 3,000 bells but okay” i didn’t respond and then she proceeded to blow up my DM’s for another hour lmfao


----------



## EmperorGandhi (Jun 23, 2020)

I use it to sell my spare DIYs because I consistently price them at 1 NMT, which makes them sell pretty quickly. I also use it if I need to find a specific item or recipe, but I've gotten pretty much everything I've wanted for now (I would kill for the autumn stuff but I want to wait until autumn on my island to get them) so I don't really use Nookazon all that much anymore. That being said, I think it's pretty solid but I've also had very positive experiences with it so my opinion could be biased due to my luck.


----------



## Rosch (Jun 23, 2020)

I've used Nookazon several times. I really haven't had much problems with it, most probably because the people I had transactions with are also nice.

I managed to complete my flower crowns and wreath DIYs from there. I also managed to get all Celeste DIYs thanks to free/1x NMT Celeste visits I get daily.

I do agree that so many people in there ask for unreasonable prices though, especially for in-demand villagers, rare furniture and turnips. I guess I'm just lucky to have met good people in there.


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Jun 23, 2020)

I definitely agree. Over there people will post stuff for free but then you put in an offer for free and they won’t accept? Like you listed the item as free but you’re gonna wait until someone offers you bells or NMT? Then just ask for those in the first place! Also I feel like they don’t check on their listings as much as over here, so I’ll make an offer and never hear back. And they’ll be like “make an offer” so I do and then they deny it. So just put what you want to be offered then! 0/10 do not recommend


----------



## BalloonFight (Jun 23, 2020)

I've never really used the website itself, just their discord. For their discord I've only ever sold villagers on there, and done some cataloging trades. My experience has been mostly good, with only one bad apple. A lot of the times people are VERY happy to have someone trustworthy to buy a villager from, as it seems there are/were a lot of scammers there. Looking through the website and their average pricing.. it's like... wow.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 23, 2020)

At first I thought, “Oh, come on, the prices can’t be that crazy! I’m sure people are just a bit mad that it’s a few thousand bells overpriced!”
Then I saw the price for a document stack DIY.
*A document stack.*


----------



## ViolinShapedObject (Jun 23, 2020)

I've used nookazon and its discord for many trades over the past few months and while the community there is certainly not comparable to the one here, it has been great for getting an item or DIY I am looking for very quickly. It is definitely more of a service than a place to chat beyond exchanging simple pleasantries when communicating for the trade, and I think it does it well – but of course not without some faults. Prices can be quite high but, just like in real life shopping, I look for the better deals with reputable sellers. And I've had my fair share of offers that I thought were reasonable being turned down and some sloppy trades but overall it's been alright and I'll continue to use it.
However, I am 200% more comfortable trading on TBT and almost never have to worry about being scammed or getting ripped off


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 23, 2020)

heard it's a monstrosity of a site, most people (not all, most) there are either greedy, rude, or thieves. they only place RIDICULOUSLY high prices for items worth hardly anything. legit as people said above, it can straight up be a 500 bell item and they'll sell it for like a million bells

i don't know why such a site became popular when NH released when TBT has been out for so long and the community is 100x more trustworthy, kind, and generous.

i have never used nookazon, and after reading reviews and watching yt vids on it im staying as far away from that black market as possible.


----------



## YueClemes (Jun 23, 2020)

thedragmeme said:


> In case anybody wants a visual representation of Nookazon: This user wants the listed items in EXCHANGE for doing basic tasks


wow this is crazy LOL

i'm using nookexchange for trading diy only lol


----------



## CodyMKW (Jun 23, 2020)

nook.market is way better and has much nicer people


----------



## Calysis (Jun 23, 2020)

Honestly, I haven't came across anyone that has been rude or asked for an insane amount for the items I was looking for on that site. Granted, I was looking for items you can find in Nook's Cranny (cute sky-blue lamp, blue menu chalkboard, brown antique furniture, etc), and I've only completed about five total trades.

I'm sure it all depends on what you're trying to buy/sell. I wouldn't dare try to trade villagers or buy/sell high-priced merchandise on Nookazon. I only use that site to either exchange/buy DIYs or to buy exclusive colors of furniture from Nook's Cranny that I don't have.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 23, 2020)

I was tryna get a retro gas pump from someone, but they kept rejecting super high offers lol
not sure what they were hoping for, but a gas pump isn't worth what they were asking


----------



## nintendoanna (Jun 23, 2020)

yeah i don’t like it at all ;; prices are sooo high and there’s just like a disconnect to trades on there it’s just so odd


----------



## meela (Jun 23, 2020)

I've used Nookazon so much, I have well over 50 trades and I've only had one bad experience. I feel like everyone I have traded with was super kind. The one bad experience I had was someone else taking my NMT and then leaving the island, but the host offered the item for free regardless. 

I like it. It helps me get exactly what I want.


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau (Jun 23, 2020)

Funnily enough ive never had a bad experience on nookazon but i do have one here and its the reason i wont do events anymore. Ive only done a few but yeah. Pretty sure i use nookazon or their discord more than i use this site. Nookazon is definitely very expensive sometimes but sometimes its just the most convenient. I used it mostly to sell flowers and villagers for free, or find something specific. When i do trade i always do wishlist cause of how expensive things are. Any site really is gonna have its ups and downs it just depends on the people using it


----------



## RedRum2514 (Jun 23, 2020)

Never liked it, took one look at the community and the insane asking prices and put me off it for good. I just don't trust it, I much prefer this website because people here are kind and fair, and I've really never had a bad experience on here.


----------



## toyfantv (Jun 23, 2020)

Yea, Nookazon prices seems to be randomly high for items, not sure what is the basis of their pricing.


----------



## Eureka (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm surprised by all the hate towards Nookazon and the people who use it. I've used it quite a few times to buy and sell. I'm part of the Discord as well. Have only met super nice people! I'm pretty careful and picky with who I buy from though. Of course you will get people who ask ridiculous prices but I just don't pay them any mind, haha. I've found plenty of fair prices on items that are difficult to come by!


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 24, 2020)

I never used Nookazon before but I did take a look at how it was. A Raymond was for free there so I guess some people are capable of being generous on that site but from what I saw and from other people’s experience, that doesn’t happen often. Only reason I haven’t used it yet because it’s very huge compared to TBT. It’s like a ocean and you never know what sharks are gonna try to eat you up. TBT feels a lot safer like a pool or something. Idk ignore my comparisons. lol


----------



## deleted (Jun 24, 2020)

TBT is the only site I trust. I don’t do trades with anyone who uses outside sites. The greed here can get a little out of hand sometimes but the other AC trading sites seem to have it worse.


----------



## SimplyLuna (Jun 24, 2020)

I was very reluctant to use Nookazon at first but once I got started it has been pretty much smooth sailing for me.
Based on my experience so far all of my transactions have been positive for both selling and buying. It is so unfortunate that many of you had negative experiences. 
I just tend to avoid the over priced stuff, aim for people with positive reviews, ensure to respond right away and price my things fairly reasonable.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jun 24, 2020)

I have never been on there don’t think I wil


----------



## yoohamsta (Jun 24, 2020)

I like Nookazon because of how easy and fast it is to do a trade, I've made like 50+ trades and haven't met a rude person yet *knock on wood* which is a plus. I think because I got lucky and/or I buy rather than sell, though the one time I put Shep up for adoption and didn't specify a certain amount of NMT the buyer offered a fair trade and even gave me extra as a tip. There are some outrageous prices but I just ignore them (I also ignore the "Free" ones because those are never free lol) and find ones I think are reasonable, sometimes I will be more generous with my offer so they would more likely pick my offer but that's fine it's not anything too unreasonable or else I wouldn't have offered it in the first place. I never offer bells or NMTs because a lot of people offer ridiculous amounts and to try to top them is not worth it, I usually offer items and DIYs from wishlists and most of my offers get accepted.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 24, 2020)

I mostly used it just to catalog what I had, never really to trade. I dunno, it feels like the people over here are more trustworthy and nice. Maybe because everyone's an acquaintance here, to some extent.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jun 24, 2020)

daffodilcrossing said:


> I definitely agree. Over there people will post stuff for free but then you put in an offer for free and they won’t accept? Like you listed the item as free but you’re gonna wait until someone offers you bells or NMT? Then just ask for those in the first place! Also I feel like they don’t check on their listings as much as over here, so I’ll make an offer and never hear back. And they’ll be like “make an offer” so I do and then they deny it. So just put what you want to be offered then! 0/10 do not recommend



I came across a person who listed something up for free and it was something I wanted, they agreed, they came over, then wouldn't drop the item. I messaged them asking what was wrong and they messaged back "my free listing isn't free, you have to give me an offer, I just set it to free to see what you can offer me in exchange." I was gonna tip them 20 star pieces for being nice but after that exchange I just plonked down a nmt and gave them a bad review for misleading me.


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 24, 2020)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> I came across a person who listed something up for free and it was something I wanted, they agreed, they came over, then wouldn't drop the item. I messaged them asking what was wrong and they messaged back "my free listing isn't free, you have to give me an offer, I just set it to free to see what you can offer me in exchange." I was gonna tip them 20 star pieces for being nice but after that exchange I just plonked down a nmt and gave them a bad review for misleading me.


Wow, person must not know what free means. Tips aren't tips if they're mandatory. :v


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 24, 2020)

I think I really don't like it because it's not really a community? Most of the people I've traded are pretty unfriendly and it seems like a sketchy blackmarket ngl lmao. I prefer places like here where everyone's a bit more close and friendly. You get to know people a lot more easier and you can recognise people on forums here and there.


----------



## Ella. (Jun 24, 2020)

I think there will be a few bad apples on whatever site you use.  For example, I've had bad experiences on this site and most people haven't. Thankfully, I've had positive experiences on Nookazon and met some really nice people; probably because I read all their reviews before I trade them to guarantee it will be smooth sailing.


----------



## Karlexus (Jun 24, 2020)

Wow, glad I read this thread! I never knew villagerdb had a trade section! Will check that out. I love this community, so I’m here 98% of the time. I have done a few transactions on nookazon, and they were all positive. But I’ve also had those moments of offering the asking price of an item and getting declined, waiting forever to see if your offer is accepted. It’s a good system if you’re patient or lucky to find what you’re willing to pay for an item.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

it sounds like a place of greediness and fear
also, there’s this.


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 24, 2020)

I literally went on to check about these flimsy bets going for 4 million+ because I’d read someone’s post about it here.
Couldn’t believe they were really going for 4million +. I think that will be the extent of my usage.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 24, 2020)

I honestly would only recommend nookazon website for selling items. I recommend their discord if you are searching for something. If you want fast trades or faster communication, the TBT has a discord too for chat and trades. I have added people from here to my friend list to make exchanging items easier.


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 24, 2020)

*cough* iron wood set is too over priced *cough* I had someone on here make it for free, I just gave materials!


----------



## ellienoise (Jun 24, 2020)

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> I came across a person who listed something up for free and it was something I wanted, they agreed, they came over, then wouldn't drop the item. I messaged them asking what was wrong and they messaged back "my free listing isn't free, you have to give me an offer, I just set it to free to see what you can offer me in exchange." I was gonna tip them 20 star pieces for being nice but after that exchange I just plonked down a nmt and gave them a bad review for misleading me.


That's so dumb! then they should just put the "make an offer" option, there's a reason it's there! I do use it to rehome not so popular villagers, especially since the adopt a villager board here sometimes is really slow... when I don't get answers on villagers on tbt I offer them for free over there and sometimes they get adopted. I listed Eugene, Scoot, and Deidre for free and the three of them got homes fairly quickly.

Honestly I've had pretty good experiences, and I know it can seem overwhelming at times- the fact that anyone can price their stuff for ridiculous amounts makes it a bit intimidating. But you can always look for the people who have fair prices or ask for wishlist items, and you get fair trades that way.


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> it sounds like a place of greediness and fear
> also, there’s this.
> View attachment 278131


WHAT IS GOING THROUGH THEIR HEAD
 LMAO


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

Mayor Moon said:


> WHAT IS GOING THROUGH THEIR HEAD
> LMAO


*If you want raymond, give me your first born child and 1000 dollars*


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 24, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> *If you want raymond, give me your first born child and 1000 dollars*


*raymond is my *cOnFoRt *villager, and i dont think you DESERVE him*


----------



## Chris (Jun 24, 2020)

Closing this here because it would be in bad taste for us to allow a thread criticising another Animal Crossing site to remain open.


----------

